
Ask HN: When should the company ever consider changing programming languages? - lucidguppy
It seems like 99% of the time you shouldn&#x27;t do it.  Seems like articles are only written about success stories though.  Do you have any anecdotes where switching a programming language was a bad idea?
======
cristobal23
From Python to Go and Back Again
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10402307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10402307)

~~~
lucidguppy
Thanks a lot!

